
JPMorgan's Athena has 35M lines of code, upgrade to Python 3 will be late - nurettin
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/jpmorgans-athena-has-35-million-lines-of-python-code-and-wont-be-updated-to-python-3-in-time/
======
nurettin
related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20915746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20915746)

